# I am going to drop out of college.



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

After three years of struggling in college only to get a 1.89 gpa and failing several classes, I am going to drop university. I thought things would change this quarter, but I am retaking my English class for the forth time and I am still incapable of completing assignments as I would just stare at the assignments completely clueless. I am going to have to tell my parents that I am dropping college and if they want to kick me out, then that is fine. I tried, but I failed. I just don't have a brain, I guess.

What would one do after dropping school? Work two jobs? I don't think it will be possible for me to go back and finish college as I'm mentally incapable. :no


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

What if you went into a different program? Is is possible to seek help for your assignments? It's so much easier to handle when you can get help with your work.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> What if you went into a different program? Is is possible to seek help for your assignments? It's so much easier to handle when you can get help with your work.


I don't know. That would be nice.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been in this situation before. During my first stint in college, I didn't do well at all. I failed classes; which included (ironically enough) talking english 101 4 times. For me the motivation wasn't there; and the major I chose just wasn't for me. After 2 community colleges, I ended up dropping out all together with a gpa of less than 1.00. 

I went to the military after that to try to find some purpose in my life and figure out where I wanted to go. I'm back in school now with a 3.2 gpa so far and I have a renewed motivation. The reason I'm mentioning this is because I highly doubt your mentally incapable, but maybe your just not feeling the motivation in your classes or program all together. Do you like academic study or would you prefer a trade instead? But yea, if your were to drop out, you would have to get a job to support yourself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't. Working two jobs to pay the bills is hell on earth. I'm in my first year of college and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. Unless you are very very good at making friends on the inside of a ****ty low paying job, then you will be stuck and never be able to move up.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Don't. Working two jobs to pay the bills is hell on earth. I'm in my first year of college and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. Unless you are very very good at making friends on the inside of a ****ty low paying job, then you will be stuck and never be able to move up.


That's scary.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Don't listen to people that tell you not to. Contrary to what universities that want your money would like you to believe, you do not have to go to college to become educated. If you want to drop out, do it.


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

I have no advice for you since we are in almost the same situation, mine is a little bit more complicated but we suffer the same kind of pain. Im in my second semester in college and since im an international student, I have to post a gap of 2.0 or higher to be able to continue my education here in the US.last semester I had a gpa of literally 2.0 (close shave) with my severe s.a and paranoid personality disorder, I honestly dont know how I managed to pull it off.This semester I thought things would be easier since I was going to be retaking 2 prerequisite classes-guest what- I ended up, in both classes, with classmates who singled me out because I was different(quiet, black, african acsen etc) so anyway one thing led to another and now I have skipped all of my classes for 3 weeks but wait I had a plan; buy open world video games, a ps3 since I gave my cousin my old one before coming to the US, and go back home, stay in the house and play video games and smoke cheap weed all day everyday for the rest of my short miserable life (and watch some porn from time to time). sad but considering I was planning on killing myself its not that bad.oh and yes im from africa and not everyone of us has flies crawling into their eyes, with big bellies begging for international aid but africa is still africa, like the country im from is controlled by a few filthy rich families that oppress the rest of us.im just lucky I was born in a family that had access to electricity, hardworking parents one of whom never got to live a full life and another that is going to be VERY disappointed because of this my failure. so now im waiting for a letter of dismissal from my schooland call from immigration telling me to pack my bags and head on back home. If this was too much info. I apologize but I was just letting you know that you are not alone.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

My GPA was a 1.7 now it's a 2.1. My goal is to bring it up to a 2.5. 

One thing that has helped me is to write down only two homework assignments per day in my planner and that is it. Like, 

-Read 10 pgs of blah blah book
-Complete 7 online math problems

By the end of the week the whole chapter (or two chapters) are read and 30+ math problems are done. 

I have like so many projects and tests coming up but I just tell myself to breathe and just do two things per day and it will be fine. So far it has been working in getting me to do the work and my grades are A's and B's now. But really, every day. Even weekends. NO procrastinating and if you have a week before an essay is due, just write something like "work on essay" for two or three days in a row. I don't write things like "read whole chapter" "do 20 math problems" but smaller goals.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Mr Reese said:


> I've been in this situation before. During my first stint in college, I didn't do well at all. I failed classes; which included (ironically enough) talking english 101 4 times. For me the motivation wasn't there; and the major I chose just wasn't for me. After 2 community colleges, I ended up dropping out all together with a gpa of less than 1.00.
> 
> I went to the military after that to try to find some purpose in my life and figure out where I wanted to go. I'm back in school now with a 3.2 gpa so far and I have a renewed motivation. The reason I'm mentioning this is because I highly doubt your mentally incapable, but maybe your just not feeling the motivation in your classes or program all together. Do you like academic study or would you prefer a trade instead? But yea, if your were to drop out, you would have to get a job to support yourself.


Yes yes yes! It is motivation 100 percent! I am in my third year at community college going on three and a half, which is sad because normally it takes four years to get a bachelor's degree. It is embarrassing to know that it is taking me nearly as long just to get the core classes at a community college, but whatever.

I failed a few and got plenty of D's, I feel like such **** for wasting my stepdad and mom's money. But now I have gotten out of my suicidal depression and back to my regular good-enough-to-get-through-life depression and my grades have picked up. I am in math for the third time and passing with a B, maybe an A and I will be taking history for the fourth time next semester and I am not afraid at all. My new homework plan (two small assignments every day, even on weekends no exceptions) has really helped me kick my procrastination and get my work done without feeling overwhelmed. Now I like pushing myself and just tell myself "push your self" and it boosts my motivation.


----------



## rilakkuma (May 2, 2013)

justbecause said:


> I have no advice for you since we are in almost the same situation, mine is a little bit more complicated but we suffer the same kind of pain. Im in my second semester in college and since im an international student, I have to post a gap of 2.0 or higher to be able to continue my education here in the US.last semester I had a gpa of literally 2.0 (close shave) with my severe s.a and paranoid personality disorder, I honestly dont know how I managed to pull it off.This semester I thought things would be easier since I was going to be retaking 2 prerequisite classes-guest what- I ended up, in both classes, with classmates who singled me out because I was different(quiet, black, african acsen etc) so anyway one thing led to another and now I have skipped all of my classes for 3 weeks but wait I had a plan; buy open world video games, a ps3 since I gave my cousin my old one before coming to the US, and go back home, stay in the house and play video games and smoke cheap weed all day everyday for the rest of my short miserable life (and watch some porn from time to time). sad but considering I was planning on killing myself its not that bad.oh and yes im from africa and not everyone of us has flies crawling into their eyes, with big bellies begging for international aid but africa is still africa, like the country im from is controlled by a few filthy rich families that oppress the rest of us.im just lucky I was born in a family that had access to electricity, hardworking parents one of whom never got to live a full life and another that is going to be VERY disappointed because of this my failure. so now im waiting for a letter of dismissal from my schooland call from immigration telling me to pack my bags and head on back home. If this was too much info. I apologize but I was just letting you know that you are not alone.


@justbecause: Why must your avatar exist?!!!! LMAOOOO! I am LMFAO at the avatar!!!! :clap

@OP: If you feel that you need to take a semester off, then do so. But do not give up college altogether. Do it while you can and while you are still on the path.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Honey, I live a survivable job without having a college degree. However, are you positively sure you want to drop out?

You _could_ change majors. ??? (spelling?)


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

rilakkuma said:


> @OP: If you feel that you need to take a semester off, then do so. But do not give up college altogether. Do it while you can and while you are still on the path.


Why is that? Can anybody truly, honestly give a rational reason why you MUST go to college?


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

That happened to me. I think (personally) I was not ready for College and I applied because I thought it was the right thing to do.

Maybe the same can be said for you? You've too much on your mind or whatever..and cannot focus on studies? You could always go back when the time is right.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I had the same problem with the first degree I attempted, my advice is to go with something concrete that gives you some real vocational skills. 

I'd avoid the liberal arts stream at all costs. Unless you want to become a teacher or some kind of academic, it is useless. This was my issue during my first degree I felt nothing towards the subjects, and ended up with a piss poor GPA (failing one subject), since transferring out of that hell hole I've been doing well. There definitely needs to be a level of interest in the degree you are taking.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, here is an update.

I dropped out for the spring quarter, I MAY come back in the summer or fall quarter, but I find it highly unlikely. I'm just too stupid.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

For myself, I focus on assignments, which helps me to kind of forget how lonely I am. The only time I don't really feel like **** is when I'm working on something school related. But, everyone is different. You just have to find out what works for you.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dude, you do NOT want to drop out! You need to do as good as you can and get a degree. Any degree that will get you a job that pays decent. Otherwise your life will forever be a living hell. And if you think your life is hell already, no it's not. Not like it will be if you drop out.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Kml5111 said:


> Well, here is an update.
> 
> I dropped out for the spring quarter, I MAY come back in the summer or fall quarter, but I find it highly unlikely. I'm just too stupid.


I don't like it when people call themselves stupid. >_< Don't call yourself stupid!! What will you do now? Find work?


----------



## lonefighter (Apr 21, 2014)

This is only going to be a few lines. So I hope you read through this.

After college, you have to get a job. There's no way you can support yourself otherwise. Nowadays, even the stupidest jobs require a college degree. They are not necessarily looking for a degree related to the job but rather proof that you accomplished something like that in your life. 

Secondly, once you drop out of college, it's pretty difficult to come back. You just wouldn't feel that mood to study. So it's better to get over with this now.

So I strongly recommend you staying in school, or returning to school.

Now, if you think you JUST COULDN'T do it, I would say you go get a job. With nothing to do in life, your life will get even more depressing. To avoid that, you NEED to get a job. Also, if you are getting a job, don't screw it up by being late a lot or not doing your work properly. If you get fired, it will be 10 times harder to find another job. But if you do what is asked of you, you can slowly climb up the ladder and get a better pay, thus a better way of life.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope it turns out well for you!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> I don't like it when people call themselves stupid. >_< Don't call yourself stupid!! What will you do now? Find work?


sigh... I don't know.

I can always come back in the summer or fall.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

theghost0991 said:


> Dude, you do NOT want to drop out! You need to do as good as you can and get a degree. Any degree that will get you a job that pays decent. Otherwise your life will forever be a living hell. And if you think your life is hell already, no it's not. Not like it will be if you drop out.


I don't know how I am going to do it. I have failed class after class after class. I stare at assignments like if it were some foreign language. The simplest assignments, I cannot do, it makes me feel stupid and I give up after looking at it for 2 to 3 hours of no progress. My parents don't know how I'm actually doing in college and I don't want to have to break it to them that I'm a failure that does not deserve to live. My dad told me that he will not support lazy people, so I'm probably going to end up homeless with student debt being paid with a minimum wage job.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Kml5111 said:


> Well, here is an update.
> 
> I dropped out for the spring quarter, I MAY come back in the summer or fall quarter, but I find it highly unlikely. I'm just too stupid.


You're not stupid but you're definitely not suited for this particular program (I'm basing this on your later post about staring at the assignments for 3 to 4 hours). If that's not due to depression, then you should definitely drop this course.

Look, the most difficult part in life is finding out what one is good for. I firmly believe that EVERY person is good at something, whether it's drawing, 3d animations, handwork, calculations, football. Do you know what you can do, what you enjoy doing?

If I were you, I would use the time out to really think about that and also, very important, talk it out with my parents, come to some conclusion. Remember, failing to plan is planning to fail.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

If I am going to continue college, I need someone to explain my assignments to me as I am incapable of doing them myself and to help me whenever I get stuck. I thought about getting a tutor, but tutors aren't going to be around 24/7 to answer all my questions.


----------

